# Paph. Pink Sky



## Drorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

This is one of my favorite multifloral/parvi crosses. Paph. Pink Sky is Lady Isabel x delenatii. I think it is a much better cross than Paph. delrosi. It blooms much more reliable and faster compared to delrosi. Here are some pictures of a recent remake that I made of this cross with a first bloom seedling:












Here are some older pictures of some more mature plants from different crosses:





















Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the shape of this new one is much better than the older ones !!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. I used "select" parents, and I think that helped.

Robert


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning! I am gaining appreciation for this cross.


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, these are nice.....especially the first one! You've opened my eyes to a new cross that I should look for. Thanks for posting this Robert.


----------



## Elena (Mar 6, 2009)

Gosh, they are very nice. The fact that they are easier to flower is a huge plus too! I'd buy one.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 6, 2009)

:clap: :clap:  WOW!!! Color A+++ :drool: :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice. I've had mine forever and it still hasn't bloomed! 
Is it faster to bloom than Paph Gloria Naugle?


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2009)

Your new seedling is certainly a step up from your older plants. I have always loved this cross. I agree that it is better than Delrosi.

David


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I've had mine forever and it still hasn't bloomed!
> Is it faster to bloom than Paph Gloria Naugle?



Yes, I think it is; with roth crosses (like Delrosi and Gloria Naugle) it also depends on which roth they used. If they used an older roth, I think the hybrids are a lot slower, but I have noticed that when we have remade some of the primaries using the "newer" generation roths that the hybrids (like Delrosi or Gloria Naugle) will be a lot faster to bloom, but I still think that this Pink Sky will be faster even compared to a newer generation Delrosi or Gloria Naugle.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

OK thanx.


----------



## Ed M (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent Rob. Beautiful flowers. I need to get some of those.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful blooms Rob!

Can't wait for mine to bloom!


----------



## nikv (Mar 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous plant and flower! Leaves me wondering what Lady isabel x vietnamese would look like. Has anyone made that cross? :drool:


----------



## dan_t (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh wow! Colour and form are awesome (as far as I can tell but I'm no expert)! I love it - must get one!

Dan


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

nikv said:


> What a gorgeous plant and flower! Leaves me wondering what Lady isabel x vietnamese would look like. Has anyone made that cross? :drool:



Yes, as I like how Pink Sky looks, I made both Lady Isabel x vietnamense and Lady Isabel x Ho Chi Minh. They have not bloomed yet.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, Robert! I'll be looking for them in the future.


----------



## Elena (Mar 6, 2009)

nikv said:


> What a gorgeous plant and flower! Leaves me wondering what Lady isabel x vietnamese would look like. Has anyone made that cross? :drool:



Or delenatii dunkel :drool:


----------



## nikv (Mar 6, 2009)

^ ^
I ordered a couple Paph delenatii (half-dunkel) from Orchids Limited this week. They should be waiting for me on my doorstep when I get home tonight! I also ordered a Paph lowii 'Horizontal' selfing. :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic cross!!  And blooming on a single growth too..


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 6, 2009)

The first really is magnificent, their colors and shapes are excellent


----------



## Hera (Mar 6, 2009)

A definite improvement. I like!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, Robert -- that is stunning! I have several Delrosi plants and none have bloomed yet. Maybe I should dump them and get your Pink Sky!


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

Elena said:


> Gosh, they are very nice. The fact that they are easier to flower is a huge plus too! I'd buy one.



Ditto. Stunning.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 7, 2009)

Fantastic. Been trying to find one in Europe for years, but no luck :-(


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow that cross is nice. I recieved a plant from a society member that wasn't having any luck with it. Two growth that fell apart when I got it. One fan has gotten large. What is considered blooming size Robert?


----------



## labskaus (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, that new one is outstanding! I like only a vey few of this type of breeding, but yours is one of them. Excellent, and good improvement over the older type!

I also like that you choose the dragonfly clips fitting to the flowers. You take care of the important details oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow that cross is nice. I recieved a plant from a society member that wasn't having any luck with it. Two growth that fell apart when I got it. One fan has gotten large. What is considered blooming size Robert?



Well the one I pictured only had one growth in a 3.25 inch pot. The leafspan was probably 15 to 20 cm.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2009)

labskaus said:


> Wow, that new one is outstanding! I like only a vey few of this type of breeding, but yours is one of them. Excellent, and good improvement over the older type!
> 
> I also like that you choose the dragonfly clips fitting to the flowers. You take care of the important details oke:



Thanks, yes I choose the "pink" dragonfly clip on purpose to match the flowers...

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2009)

Robert, that's not big at all. The one fan I have is larger then that. In all likelyhood, do you think it needs to be multi growth before blooming?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, I think this particular seedling was pretty fast to bloom. Probably they will need at least 2 growths before they start blooming, but who knows maybe this particular cross (the one I made) will all be fast bloomers. I will let you know if more start spiking.

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2009)

What's Jerry asking for one of the plants??


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2009)

Argh!! :sob: I think mine is twice that size and still nothing!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.orchidweb.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=Paph. Pink Sky

are all of those 3 pos. the first shown pict qual???

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2009)

Dangerous link!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dangerous link!!!



I have to agree ! Jean


----------



## Gilda (Mar 9, 2009)

:drool::drool: Pink paphs, beautiful !


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 22, 2016)

troy said:


> Very nice!!!



Very old. Reviving a 2009 thread. Is this plant still alive?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was going to ask the same thing. 
All of these are beautiful!!!

These pictures actually inspired me to buy my three plants. 
Only one flowered with bad quality and the other two are yet to be tested. 

So far, not very good. One plant is a great grower but the leaves are bleached. 
The other one is a forever single fan and slow grower. 

I wish these were remade. Not easy I guess.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2016)

Send to another NYC grower to try.


----------

